# Need help with dryer choices



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9II.

K9III is the one that many are or have switched to using, but there's problems with blowing fuses.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I agree, K9II will suit your needs. K9III is higher powered and great for professional grooming or heavily coated large breeds like Newfie’s and Great Pyr’s but probably overkill (plus higher cost) for just your own dogs. Cool Dry Xtreme is another with power similar to K9II, it is a bit quieter.


----------

